# Trying to make a media server build



## xxCloudxx (Aug 18, 2009)

I've never built one of these before and I'm not sure exactly what it needs in it. 

Here's what I need:
-Transcode and stream media to whatever basically. Currently streaming from a personal PC via WMP to Xbox 360. Would like it stream to Xbox and PlayStation if possible. 
-5x 4tb HDD, your choice, was looking at these: Seagate 4tb
-Budget is $1200-1500 excluding HDDs.
-Router is Router (unless you have a better suggestion)
-OS is up in the air atm. Your choice as well. Had considered Linux with XBMC or possibly Plex.

From what I've heard, I need a decent processor and video card to both stream and transcode. These are mostly dvdrip quality with some blueray quality hd movies and tv.

Someone also suggested I buy this:
Synology DS1812+
and this:
Pivos XIOS DS
But I'd almost rather have both in one. 

Also not sure if this is the right forum. If it isn't, could someone please point me in the right direction. I really appreciate any and all help! In fairly new territory right now and willing to learn.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just for clarification as you mention "transcoding". A media server does nothing more than "serve" data. Basically it just reads data from the HDD and passes it along to the device requesting it. Any file manipulation, will take place before the file is stored on the server. CPU and video card are irrelevant.

OS and software largely won't matter as well. It simply has to be something supported by all of your devices.

Any old PC or budget build will suffice for a data server. Decent case with good airflow and space for all of your current hardware and future expansion and a quality power supply are the top priorities.

Now if you want an HTPC to interface directly with a TV and to also share media, that's a different story.

Also, when planning your storage needs, also plan for backups. Even RAID is not immune from failure and data loss. The ONLY security is a full backup. So if you have 20TB of data, you need 20TB of backup storage. Preferably in a different case.


----------

